# NEED HELP DECIDING ON 2 OUTBOARDS



## scoobeb (Jun 30, 2016)

So ladies and gentlemen, i have a i should say good problem first but such a really hard decision.I have a 1993 20hp 2stroke mercury and a 2002 25hp 2stroke mercury in my possession.The issue is i don't know which to keep so i need help here as i am going to post pics of each and what i think of them and i will take the majority rules formula and apply it to my decision because i am having a hard time with this choice. Number 1,a bit about both.
1.) The 1993 20hp 2 stroke mercury i got off a gentlemen who's dad used to own it but passed near 20yrs ago or so and this merc has sat in storage since with only 25hrs or so on the engine,i mean so clean you can eat off the engine.The motor sat so long that like the coils got brittle/impeller and all that stuff on the water pump was all in great shape along with the carb and gaskets,etc....I being a maintenance freak replaced everything because i wanted to,not that all of it needed to be,i put new coils(needed)wires with boots(needed),all new fuel lines and fuel filter/new thermostat and gasket(needed)/all new carb gaskets,needle etc....New tank and line,lower unit oil and lower unit drain plugs are new and the little round gaskets/new prop and cleaned and re greased/New plugs/new tilt pin/complete water pump rebuild not just the impeller/new key,washers,gasket,metal plate,water pump housing,impeller,all 4 bolts to hold the housing were new and replaced and i cleaned everything in the lower unit i mean cherry spotless,i also cleaned the entire engine top to bottom several times till it was cherry spotless/new pull cord/If i keep this one i am upgrading to a 25hp carb also so that will be completely new/That about covers i believe all of what i did,please keep in mind it did not need all of this done but some was def needed.

My intention was to keep this one for sure till i got lucky twice and found this 2002 with only 3hrs freshwater use on it, i bought a 2002 package used only a total of 3 hrs to resell and make a good profit because i got it at an unreal deal,the engine is not even broke in yet.The guy bought it back in 02 and he has a very ill son at the time that he thought would get better in time but never did but he held on to hope that one day he would and they could use the boat together.That never happened and he got worse, i told him i was sorry.So he just wanted it out of his yard because it reminds him of the times he won't be able to have with his son,terrible.He just gave me a price and i told him it will need a few things which was the truth,so we agreed on a price and that was that.He has all the original manuals for all 3,Boat,motor and trailer to my surprise.So it needed a few minor thing because even with no use sitting in the fl sun and in the elements things do happen like the tiller got lose due to a plastic washer getting brittle and fell out,the motor hadn't been run in 14yrs and i pulled the pull rope and she fired up in 2 pulls to my amazement.The fuel filter on the engine was just full of gunk but the filter itself did it's job and i mean nothing got into the carb or system because i ran it today and man it runs like a rapped ape,it screams. Didn't miss a beat after 14yrs.I took the lower unit off to change the impeller and the impeller was i mean perfect,nothing wrong with it as it looked like brand new so i just left it alone,only takes a few minutes to replace when needed anyways.

2.)2002 25hp 2stroke mercury with only 3hrs on it.All i have done to it was clean it up spotless,checked the compression which was perfect of course,changed the lower unit oil and plug gaskets to what i use in all my outboards,Royal purple lower unit oil,doesn't seem to need anything else.

Also i read about what i just found on the side of my 2002 mercs power head,it reads (MERCOSIL UPSIDE DOWN),They starting making that power head after 1993 which is what my one merc is and doesn't have the mercosil stamp on it but my 2002 has it and that is what peaked my interest on what it is,if you don't know what this means you should read all the posts,forums and articles on NIKASIL VS MERCOSIL power heads and you will learn so much if you have a merc 25hp from 1994 and up,or any outboard with this stamp i urge you to read about it because it could save your engine from having issues in the long run from all i have read.Nothing real bad it's just that the Mercosil power head is so sensitive that it needs extreme care and maintenance,the nikisal power head was made from 1993 back and is the engine of choice for most merc owners from what i have read,to fully understand check it out unless most of you know about this then that would be a good thing.

So here are some really good pics of both and please chime in what you think i should do as far as which one i should keep.


PLEASE IGNORE THESE PICS AND SCROLL DOWN FOR BETTER PICS,SORRY.SWEET ENGINE THE PICS FROM MY 1993 THAT I PERSONALLY LIKE BETTER BUT I WILL CONSIDER WHAT YOU GUYS THINK IS THE BETTER LOOKING ENGINE.THEY BOTH RUN LIKE RAPPED APES AND FLAWLESSLY SO NO ISSUES THERE.THE 25 HAS MORE POWER OUT OF THE HOLE AND RUNS ONLY LIKE 1.5MPH FASTER THEN THE 20.


----------



## scoobeb (Jun 30, 2016)

JUST IGNORE THESE,SORRY.


----------



## scoobeb (Jun 30, 2016)

I THINK I FOUND THE ISSUE,SORRY FOR POSTING TWICE BUT IT HELPS IF YOU CAN ACTUALLY SEE IT,LOL.


----------



## scoobeb (Jun 30, 2016)

2002 MERC NOW,MY PICS WERE TO LARGE THAT IS WHY THEY WERE SIDEWAYS SO I HAD RESIZE.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow, starting off I'm not nor ever was a Mercury OB guy, but enjoyed the Merc 4-cylinder 2-stroke 40hp while I had it. Then I just read up on the newer "Mercosil" powerhead and exhaust gasket issue, compounded by ethanol-blend fuels ... and I'm glad I sold the Merc and bought an OMC.

Thusly, I'd keep the older 20hp of those 2 choices ...


----------



## Wyatt (Jun 30, 2016)

I personally think the OP just wanted to gloat about his 2 pristine motors lol.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 30, 2016)

Sell the '02 as you'll get more for it...swap out the carb on the 20hp for the 25hp carb for $100 and still have a 25 & money in the bank...no brainer.


----------



## scoobeb (Jun 30, 2016)

Wyatt said:


> I personally think the OP just wanted to gloat about his 2 pristine motors lol.


 I truly don't know what I want to do. This is by far the hardest choice I have ever had,honestly. I wanted to just find a super pristine 25hp merc and I had the 93 for months now,I ran across the ad for the 1448 alumacraft jon boat, magic tilt trailer and 25hp merc,all 02 and less than a few hrs of use. I just couldn't pass it up to try and make a few bucks as I had no intention of keeping any of it till I saw the boat in person. The boat was filthy and the motor was a bit dirty but I could see it had no use on it. I was going to pass on it till I offered him what I felt comfortable with. He wanted 3200 which was a great deal,the tiller was a little loose as the plastic washer fell out,no biggie,I figured the carb needed rebuild,new water pump,a insane cleaning,etc... I offered $2300 for all of it and he took it with a bit of resistance of course, I laid 23 $100 bills on the front deck for him and that's all it took,lol. The motor has perfect compression, runs like a rapped ape and is in pristine condition. The boat and trailer are near perfect to. Almost no one who knows boats would have passed on that deal. Now I have 2 cherry outboards and such a hard choice. I love the 93 but the 02 is like buying a new car,everything is so tight and isn't even broke in yet,crazy stuff. Now like I mentioned the power heads are 2 different animals,Mercosil vs Nikasil. From everything I have read so far and gathered the Nikasil power head has been tried and true. It seems to be the overwhelming coice by most merc guys,the bad is if one of the cylinders go the power head is basically scrap metal as with the Mercosil power head it can be re honed by a machine shop but it's extremely expensive. 


My other option is sell the boat,motor and trailer and my 93 merc and buy the new 25hp 4stroke suzuki efi which is I mean one freaken sweet engine,then I can,be done with all of it,lol. The 25hp suzuki is a 3 cylinder engine and purrs like a kitty but has insane power and only weighs a mere 136lbs which is unreal for a 25hp 4stroke, lighter than the 25hp etc and way less money with a 6yr warranty. Second choice is the 20hp efi Suzuki,but way difference in power compared to the 25 suzuki. I also look at the gas savings for the suzuki 4stroke. My buddy has a 20hp Tohatsu and uses like 3/4 less gas than I do,it's nuts. If I went the suzuki route then I am done with outboards and it will be my permanent outboard for many yrs,same if I go with the merc. I'm looking at all pros and cons between the 2 mercs and compared to the suzuki so I have allot of thinking to do as I'm getting this all ready for fall fishing in fl. By the way this engine will be going on a new 1648 flat bottom jon boat if that helps. This is were I'm at now,dazed and confused, lol. I really need input on this one because I may lose my mind, lol,sorry so long.


----------



## scoobeb (Jun 30, 2016)

Forgot to mention, it's not about money for me on what's the better deal between all the outboards I'm talking about,I want Strictly opinions on longevity of the outboard as well as pros and cons of the 2 mercs and the suzuki s compared to each other. I have ran 3 out of the 4 outboards and they all run great. The 25hp suzuki is the only one I haven't and from YouTube videos it seems to be an unbelievable outboard for the money. I have 4 outboards in my head circling around like a merry go round,I guess it's a good problem to have though. Just a few months ago I couldn't find any mercs worth getting, now I have 2 pristine motors and also kicking around the the idea of the 20 or 25hp suzuki, lol. I need to do every pro and con on all 4 and then just go with it.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 30, 2016)

... paralysis by analysis ...


----------



## Kismet (Jun 30, 2016)

My opinion only:

Keep the '93, shine up the other package and NOW is the time to sell it, honestly, "like new." You have all the manuals and a credible back-history to explain its pristine condition.

From what you said, you need not put the 25 carb on the '93 for a small 1.5 mph gain.

Others know much better than I, but I think your "proven" 93 may well be more reliable than the new Suzy.

Best wishes, and a great dilemma to be in.

=D>


----------



## wmk0002 (Jun 30, 2016)

Since selling both and getting a brand new 4-stroke is an option, I'd probably go with that. 2 strokes are easier to work on and easier rebuild, but that is a great warranty on the 4 stroke and you sound like the type who would really take care of it. No smoke, way better fuel economy, better idling, plus the low noise are all pretty good trade offs.


----------



## scoobeb (Jun 30, 2016)

wmk0002 said:


> Since selling both and getting a brand new 4-stroke is an option, I'd probably go with that. 2 strokes are easier to work on and easier rebuild, but that is a great warranty on the 4 stroke and you sound like the type who would really take care of it. No smoke, way better fuel economy, better idling, plus the low noise are all pretty good trade offs.


I'm slowly leaning that way but these 2 mercs are so cherry and I have been wanting one for yrs but never had the money to buy brand new till now. I love the merc for its simplicity of working on it,a person with limited skills can basically do all the regular easy work on it like,water pump, carb stuff,thermostat, etc.. On the other hand that suzuki is just unreal technology, 6yrs of warranty is just a bonus. It has to I would believe be way better on gas,it has its advantages, that is for sure. The issue is I paid only $1000 for the 93 and I put around $300 of parts on it so I know everything on that motor except the power head is brand new. The 02 merc if u break it down I paid less,2300 For the whole package so I figure the boat and trailer is worth at its lowest,say $1300-$1500,so I paid around $1k or under for the 02 merc that is why this is so hard. Now I know what I can sell them for,more than double of what I paid,I had people offer over $2k for the motor alone but I want to sell the whole package as one. If I sell the 02 merc which I absolutely do not want to then I will make it worth my while and ask near $2800 whether it's worth it or not is up to the person. If I was only looking for this particular outboard and wouldn't settle for nothing else but this outboard I would pay the money,this is me talking now and what I would do. If I could move on and no biggie than around $2k is what I would pay. The whole package will bring more money so that is why I don't want to separate it. This boat screams over 30+mph and the engine runs like a sewing machine till u hit the throttle, then the beast in her comes out,lol. I can get a new 20hp suzuki for around $2400 and a 25hp for around $3k give or take a bit but I know every second of use is what I did to it or put on it. Both mercs are powerhouses that is for sure. Tough decision here.


----------



## jethro (Jul 1, 2016)

If it were me I would sell both and buy a brand new 4 stroke with power trim, but that is only because I want power trim so bad...


----------



## gunz (Jul 1, 2016)

I had a 2001 on my boat. (mine was not a tiller setup tho) had linkage problems, and the cables stuck WAY out of the front of the motor due to the placement of the linkage attachements. Well I sold the 2001 and bought a 1992 that is low hours in great condition. Much happier with the linkage and cable placement on this motor. Might be the prop but it gets up on plane faster and runs better than the 2001 ever did. 

I personally think the newer motors aren't built as well. Way more plastic and light duty parts. My 1992 will flat run circles around my 2001. Having experience with both, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 1, 2016)

I'd keep the newer Merc which will run circles around the 93 Merc.
Compression on the newer Merc should be 145 +


----------



## dahut (Jul 1, 2016)

So what was the question, again?

Sent from my LGL31L using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 2, 2016)

I have had without doubt sold near 10 of these in the past say 8yrs or so but none in near pristine as these that is why i never kept one.I'm so picky when it comes to condition/someone who thinks their motor is perfect to me may look just ok.These motors are near flawless.Iv'e had real close but not like these and i have never seen one with higher compression then around 125 give or take a few lbs.I have seen over 100 of them on youtube that the average compression taken was only 110-125 and that is on low or high hr outboards.I may have to call merc on this one because both these mercs flat out get it and the 02 has dead even 115lbs on both and the 93 has 120lbs dead even on both.

The 93 imo is almost as powerful as the 02,maybe,i mean maybe a hair less torque but the difference in speed is like a mph to 1.5mph,that's it.If i put a 25hp carb on the 93 i can just tell it will smoke the 02.The 93 has so much power it's not funny.It should not be able to get over 1000lbs going at near 29mph at least imo,i could be wrong but i have never had or seen a 20hp perform like this with just the standard 13 pitch prop.The thing to me is longevity as i'm not worried about a mph or that as of now anyways.I'm slowly leaning towards the 93 for now or getting the 25hp 4stroke suzuki.It just seems like mercury had a perfect thing going with the original power head and then changed it for the worse if you research it.Not that the mercsoil is junk it's just more prone to issues if not taken special care of and most don't take care of their outboards like they should.This motor has made it over 20yrs so that is saying something even know it has very light hrs it still runs like a rapped ape.I also like the design of the older merc better. Either is so easy to work on and simple to maintain.I also use full synthetic oil in my pre mix which i'm sure helps lubricate somewhat.

I fell in love with that 93 when i first saw it,it is so clean,it's like new.I also cleaned both of them up to as they had some dirt and grime on them.The 02 hadn't been fired up for 14yrs before i went and picked the boat up.He had some old gas,about a yr old and it fired up in 2 pulls as i looked in shock.The man has never touched this outboard.The on engine fuel filter has like a half inch of gunk in it but thank God the filter did it's job and kept all that crap out,you would think the carb was all gummed up,etc...,Nope,i took it to the lake and let her rip and it didn't even hesitate a bit.Ran it for over an hr and the system is clean and ready to go now.I ran double oil through it and a can of seafoam and it ran as smooth as silk.the main reason to keep the 25 is i have 25hp there already and no carb needed,but i love that 20hp look and the paint is flawless except the cowling needs a touch up in the fall.The rubber seal around the cowling is near perfect as you never see that as they are always ripped.I love to have that new suzuki 20 or 25 but it's near $2500 for one and $3k for the other and both of these were near $1k,that is a huge difference,lol.Plus i have 6 gallons of full synthetic oil i paid for so i'm good for yrs.

I am going to sit down,put all 4 engines on a piece of paper and i have to just do pros and cons,then flip a coin. Sometimes i wish i didn't find 2 in this type of shape and my decision would be much easier. Finding 2 mercs in this condition is like hitting the lottery,just doesn't happen more than once that is why i'm weighing my decision very carefully.I can find 25hp 2stroke yamaha's all day in mint condition but try to find a merc and forget it. i had a chance to get a brand new 25hp sea pro merc yrs ago which is the 25hp tohatsu/nissan model but i never had enough money and just a couple yrs ago the guy stopped getting them in from Canada and i wanted one so bad and lost out. Imo i think the 25hp mercs are the most powerful in their class and near bulletproof that i have ever seen.When i read the mercsoil vs nikasil articles and posts all over the net i was in shock what i had read because i have never heard of bad luck with these mercs.I just don't understand why merc would take a great power head that is proven beyond a shadow of a doubt and alter it to try and make it better if it was bulletproof from the get go,that just makes no sense.Can't get much better than bulletproof.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 2, 2016)

dahut said:


> So what was the question, again?
> 
> Sent from my LGL31L using Tapatalk


No real question here,just need help deciding on what to do.


----------



## muddywaders (Jul 3, 2016)

Buy the Suzuki and let us know how it compares.


----------



## nowgrn4 (Jul 5, 2016)

Whats the max the hulls rated for? Sell these two for top dollar and get the max with T&T. You will never have to run it hard and it will probably last forever.

My $.02.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm going to keep the 93 merc.It is just such a sweet outboard that i can't part with it.I am going to upgrade to the 25hp carb when i sell my other merc then just fly with that and in the future go with the 25hp suzuki.The boat is rated for a 35 and no one makes a 35 new anymore and a 30 would be pointless since the 25 would do just as good a job being a 2 stroke. I would put this 93 20hp when i install the 25hp carb against any non modified 25 and i bet it would smoke it.Mine is just a de tuned 25hp so it really wouldn't be modified because i'm running it as a 25hp then like it should be.I have ran 25hp yamaha's,suzuki's,tohatsu's,evinrude and johnson and for a non modified outboard there isn't a more powerful engine then these 25hp mercs.All the engines i mentioned are are great to and just as reliable,i'm talking just power vs power.I don't know what it is about these mercs but man they have some insane get up and wot.Could possibly be the 2.25 gear ratio which gives it more torque then any 25hp 2 stroke out there. 
With me in the stern of the boat it takes a couple seconds to get on plane but i weigh near 300lbs,i get over 30mph with 1000+lbs in the boat.With my buddy in the back and he's 140lbs and with a 200lb middle seat person he gets on plane so fast he has to hold on to the seat or he will fly over the back,lol.He didn't believe how much torque this motor had and gps with him in the back and me off is over 32mph which is insane speeds on a jon boat.Now it could be a motor by motor basis on which is more powerful or not,could be the way it was broke in,could be so many different things why some of the same hp engines are more powerful then others.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 7, 2016)

The only difference between the 93 20hp and 25hp was the carb...it isn't like a Johnson/Evinrude where they had different intake plenums that needed to be swapped along & others that have different exhaust ports etc...mercury just built a 25hp and then slapped a restricted carb on it & lowered the WOT RPM rating (because it would be running too lean with the reduced fuel/oil supply from the smaller carb) and called it a 20hp.

Take your serial # and pull up the parts schematic on any website that uses OEM diagrams (marineengine.com, boats.net etc.) and you'll see what I'm talking about if you haven't already.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jul 7, 2016)

onthewater102 said:


> ..it isn't like a Johnson/Evinrude where they had different intake plenums that needed to be swapped along & others that have different exhaust ports etc...mercury just built a 25hp and then slapped a restricted carb on it & lowered the WOT RPM rating.


That's not all Mercury just slaps on. I hate them so bad I can't even bring myself to doing anything but speed reading a thread like this. I got to the word "slapped" and that summed it up for me. I had a 20 and a 25 merc. 
They are the harbor freight tools of outboards. So may say more like a Lamborgini but do you know how much work and money it takes to keep a lambo running? I'd get rid of those yesterday.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 7, 2016)

I haven't had any issues with mine that I didn't cause (converting it from tiller to remote, putting it on a narrow & relatively heavy boat etc.) and mine's a 1984 early production of the 86-90 XD line.

I heard they had a reputation for being more of an old-timer/ grease-monkey motor - if you can adjust it as you need to you'll be fine but if you need to have it serviced for every little thing it'll get pricey quick. I haven't seen that with mine. I tuned it once (timing, carb etc.) when I swapped the 20hp carb to the 25hp and haven't had to monkey with it at all. I use it in the 95 degree heat of summer and in the dead of winter when it's 25 out before the ice comes. Starts quickly and effortlessly no matter what. I do adhere to the maintenance routine for it - perhaps people let theirs go & create problems for themselves, or maybe they play around with them thinking they know what they're doing and don't have the proper tooling or FSM to know the adjustments they need and they get a bad rep?


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 15, 2016)

That's not all Mercury just slaps on. I hate them so bad I can't even bring myself to doing anything but speed reading a thread like this. I got to the word "slapped" and that summed it up for me. I had a 20 and a 25 merc. 
They are the harbor freight tools of outboards. So may say more like a Lamborgini but do you know how much work and money it takes to keep a lambo running? I'd get rid of those yesterday.[/quote]



That couldn't be further from the truth. Those 25hp mercs or any merc I have ever owned has been down right bulletproof. If you had any issues then it's either from the last owners who obviously neglected the maintenance on them or if new wasn't taken care of properly. Saying they are harbor freight of outboards is lack of knowledge about mercs. Just because you or anyone has bad experiences with a particular manufacturer of outboards does not make them crap. I have had nothing but issues with johnson\evinrude outboards but that doesn't make them harbor freight of tools. I bet I will run this merc for the next 10 yrs no issues, just maintenance. Keep in mind it's also 24yr old so that just neglected your statement of harbor freight tools,lol. I have owned every major manufacturer of outboards and these older mercs are just the best for power,plus reliability is second to none. Any 2 stroke whether merc,Tohatsu, yamaha,etc... only needs spark,water,fuel and compression to run,other than that nothing else major usually goes wrong,key word is usually unless owner neglect that I see is the issue 90% of the time. Any outboard will usually run forever if properly taken care of.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 15, 2016)

Onthewater102,you just summed it up with one line,owner neglect and messing with things on the outboard when they have no idea what their doing. These mercs are so easy to fix a monkey could do 90% of any repairs with a book. Carb takes minutes to take off,water pump takes minutes, I did all my maintenance work to mine that I felt it needed for after 24yr and it cost less than $200 in parts. I redid anything that could get brittle or rot out from 24yr as it should be done. Other than that it runs like a brand new outboard. All I need now is the 25hp carb and fall time I'm going to repaint the whole motor because I want to get it looking in showroom condition. A little prep and some phantom black paint and she will look and run as good as ever.


----------



## muddywaders (Jul 15, 2016)

Scoobeb I think you made a good choice.The 20/25 Mercury 2-stroke must be considered the best 25hp outboard of all-time.There are other motors in this weight range(120lbs) that make more power; the OMCs,Seapro/Tohatsu and Mariner/Yamaha cv 25/30hp but with more displacement.The Merc makes more hp per cubic inch than anything.The blind-bore design(no head gasket failures!)combined with a super tough lower unit and durable impeller has made it a favorite among duck hunters for decades.I have no doubt that if still available the 2-stroke would outsell the 20hp Tohatsu.There is a Suzuki dealer in my area and although their bigger motors have a good reputation nobody is buying the new 25/30hp despite the warranty.It could be the price tag or the fact its a relatively new design scaring people off.The new efi motor weighs the same as a 3cyl Yamaha 30hp 2-stroke a motor that will blow away the Honda,Tohatsu 30hp as well as Yamaha 4-strokes.If the new Zuke has as much torque as the 3cyl Yamaha and offers much better fuel economy it would be my first choice.Scoobeb I was hoping you would buy the new Suzuki so I could get a comparison.Please post the results of your carb swap. m.w.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 15, 2016)

I will absolutely let you know what kind of performance difference I see with the carb swap. The merc sea pro and Tohatsu and nissan are exactly the same engine made by Tohatsu and as you said way bigger CCs. I believe they are 440 CCs compared to the mercs 400CCs. I'm telling you my 93 merc is just insane with power and with just me in the back and my 75lb daughter today so near 800 lbs give or take a bit we hit 30mph with the 20hp carb never the less. I can't even imagine how much more torque and top end the 25hp carb will give us. Imo the torque alone is worth the switch. 

Also I have owned the 25hp efi Suzuki but never ran it on the water because I sold it due to wanting the 20hp instead and it ran beautiful in my test tank,smooth as silk and it was just an amazing looking outboard, the technology was insane on it. Light to for a 3 cylinder outboard,136lbs.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 15, 2016)

I guarantee if I keep this merc it will outlive us and still be going strong especially the way I take care of it.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 17, 2016)

I got to tell you the longer I have this 25hp the more I'm getting pulled to it because it runs so darn good,but so does my 93. I can definitely tell that the 93 is a bit more worn then the 02 due to how tight everything is on the 02. The original bolts of the 02 were hard to get off because they have never been off ever,once off they went back a bit easier of course. That tells me the lower unit was never taken off. The thermostat bolts have never been removed as well. I just love the look of the 93 better plus I have to tell you there is a major difference in power between them,the 02 just due to it being a 25 has more torque for sure but at wot my 20hp with near 900lbs of weight it hits near 30mph the same as the 25hp so that tells me the 25hp carb for my 93 should do unbelievable wonders in both torque and wot speed. I get almost identical speeds with the 20 and 25hp with near 900lbs of weight which is mind boggling to say the least. I'm quite sure that when I switch the carbs out it will be a well worth it investment at least imo. Yes it will eat a bit more gas than the 20 carb but the power difference should be night and day. 



I have to tell you also I'm using royal purple full synthetic tcw3 oil and please understand I am a die hard royal purple user in all my cars and everything and I'm not impressed with their marine oil at all,it smokes like a chimney when it's supposed to smoke almost nill according to their site. Now as far as lubrication I truly believe it's superior to Dino oils but I have 4 gallons of full synthetic tcw 3 Pennzoil and so far from my tests the Pennzoil is far better as far as smokes less and less money. I may just go back to the $12 super tech oil from Walmart if it's going to smoke the same and I know super tech oil is awesome stuff and it has never ever given me any issues for pre mix,in fact just the opposite, it mixes easy and lubricates awesome. I may switch over to amsoil oil at a later time or stick to the full synthetic pennzoil. Now lower unit oil I will stick to royal purple all the way because imo it's superior to all lower unit oils. You can't wash that stuff off your hands no matter what you do,that smell is there even after I wash my hands 5 times,it's got such a strong film that even if water got in my lower unit I would not be scared at all because that stuff is the best,again imo. I'm sure there is other great oils out there but for the little money when broke down I get 3-4 lower unit oil changes for $15 it is well worth it to me for peace of mind, that is only around $4 every 6 months and $8 a yr for peace of mind. Now I can understand if you have a 30hp it can get pricey but if you buy it by the 5 gallons then it's much cheaper. For me my 20hp takes like 10oz give or take a couple Oz so I get roughly 3 changes at $5 a change. Well worth it to me and I know my lower unit gears are protected. When I buy new I will as soon as I take it out of the box replace the factory stuff with the royal purple to. I want my gears fully protected from day one. I think once I use up the 6 gallons of oil I have,then I will evaluate either keeping this motor till I die or selling it for the 20 or 25hp suzuki.


I know I can sell this 93 for well over $2k as I had plenty of people wanting it the short time I had it on Craigslist, people went crazy for this outboard but I just couldn't unload it. I won't find one like this at least here in fl anytime soon again or ever if I wanted another in time. 25hp 2 stroke Yamaha are a dime a dozen here,20/25hp pristine merc 2 stroke is nearly impossible to find in this good of condition. Also when I see an ad that their motor is flawless, then u get there and it's a pos,my flawless and most everyone else's selling outboards is much different. To me pristine is like as new as you can get with like minor scratches or somewhat along those lines.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 17, 2016)

I think i'm going to take the 25hp to the lake later next week on my boat to see how it runs,unless it sells before then.


----------

